# Fuel pressure



## B12-power (Jun 14, 2002)

Hello,

How much fuel-pressure does a standard fuel-pump of a SE-R give? I mean the pressure with a closed return-pipe and a not running engine. 
My pump gives 2,8 bar, and I think that's not enough, but what does a original pump give?

Greetz from Europe,

Kevin


----------



## hpro123 (Apr 30, 2002)

B12-power said:


> *Hello,
> 
> How much fuel-pressure does a standard fuel-pump of a SE-R give? I mean the pressure with a closed return-pipe and a not running engine.
> My pump gives 2,8 bar, and I think that's not enough, but what does a original pump give?
> ...


Kevin, nice to see another European in here.
As for the pressure here we go:
Short Answer: Noone knows!  There is no spec for FP when engine is NOT running. You should measure it with the engine idling!

However, as per FSM, the fuel pressure regulator will naintain the following pressure in the fuel system when the engine is IDLING:

A) With a vacuum hose connected (i.e. when you neasure it with a gauge): approximately 245 kPa (or 2.5 Kg/sq.cm or 36 psi)

B) No vacuum hose 294 (or 3.0 or 43).

Your 2.8 bar is equal to 40.6 psi so I assume you are in the right range.

Chris


----------

